# Amber colored discharge on and off for 14 1/2 hours?



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Just a question...My pregnant doe had a good amount of amber discharge (enough to look like the under side of her tail had been dipped in it) on her tail at 10am. Absolutely no other signs of hard or even active labor. Discharge stopped then resumed again at about 5:30pm. No streaming but just a thin string of it off and on hanging from her since then (it is now 12:32am). no heavy breathing, not strutted, no contractions, not acting different, baby IS moving, ligs gone since Feb. 1st, udder is about water balloon tight and hasnt changed, no signs of labor. Is it ok that shes had the amber colored discharge this long with out going into active labor? :?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

How is she this morning? Any progress?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

That's quite awhile for her ligs to be gone isn't it? What day is she on do you know?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I was told they could have discharge for up to 2 weeks. But i still worried....cause that just seems wrong to me. And mine turned out to be a false pregnancy. Go figure. DO you have any idea what day she's on? That should help you figure out if you need to worry or not. Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

she is still the same...amber colored goop on and off. not acting any different. I dont know the due date. I confirmed via text (picture) messgae last night with a "30yr goat veteran" that her ligs ARE gone and have been. But all my does have done this way. I dont know why? I have Boers. None of mine have ever strutted before kidding. This girl is a ff. She isnt acting uncomfortable and as of 34 minutes ago I can still see the baby move and can feel it under her belly in front of her udder...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Also I dont know the due date but she is bagged up, ligs gone, top of her sides are hollowed out, tail is raised and mostly keeping it arched or slightly off to the side. I am wondering at this point if I should get some oxytocin to get this going?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ligs may be low but no way they are gone for that long. Also there is no way to tell from a photo. :wink: 
Amber discharge is usually shortly before kidding in my experience. I would expect kids now or would check to see if she is dilated.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been able to wrap my fingers around her tail head and touch my fingers together except for the skin and hair everyday since Feb. 1st. I dont know why or how but thats whats she is doing... I just talked to the vet and he said she could kid anytime but it would be wise to check her for dilation. hmm....never done that one before.... I know what to feel for but not how to tell how far dilated she is?? ugh...my goats are weirdo's!!!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Sarah!

I am a newbie to goat kiddings--just experienced my first two this past month. One thing that I realized about checking the ligaments is that the phrase "wrapping your fingers around the tail head" (that so many websites tell you to do) is misleading. When I was first checking my girl's ligs, about a month before they were due to kid, I could wrap my fingers around the tail head very easily and thought, "Wow, maybe they are closer than I thought!" But then I realized that that is not exactly where the ligaments are, and I needed to be checking around the spine about 2-3" above the tail head. When I tried that, there was definite resistance, and no "wrapping" was happening...until they were ready to kid. Then that whole area was just mushy, and there was no resistance whatsoever when I tried to feel the ligs. 

I hope this helps, and that I am not just telling you stuff that you already know!  Like I said, I'm a newbie, so all of this is fascinating to me. I hope all goes well with your girl!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, Bess! I will def go make sure im not missing something. I did check her for dilation and was able to 
fit 1 finger in her cervix. Dont know what that means though..LOL!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My guess, and it is just a guess, is that you will have babies soon. I do hope all goes well for you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is not actually how you check ligaments. You need to feel on either side of the tail bone for pencil like strands. They will feel high and like hard pencils most of the time. As the doe gets closer some start to lower but are still there then they will completely drop away. Generally this is a indicator that you have no more than 24 hours to kidding but I had one doe whose were gone for a little over 48. 

Checking for dialation. 
What breed of goat is she?
If she is a NIgerian Dwarf you should be able to fit 1 finger in when not dilated but you will hit a wall when your finger is almost all the way in. If dilated you will not hit the wall and can actually get many fingers or your whole hand in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks, Bess! I will def go make sure im not missing something. I did check her for dilation and was able to
> fit 1 finger in her cervix. Dont know what that means though..LOL!


 How far did the finger go and did you hit a wall or was it open? Or Maybe feeling soft tissue there the baby bubble?

When I see a long amber clear tubing ..I usually see babies really shortly after....I am surprised she hasn't push them out already...Can you get someone that may know about goats ...to look at her or get vet? :hug: ray:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

i went in about 3 inches and found like a soft wall? but was able to fit one finger through it. I have never done that before but the vet described what I would feel and I felt it. ......I completely agree....amber colored goop then bubble then baby! almost that quick sometimes! But vet said this could go on for up to 72hrs! I told him there has been no more discharge since VERY early iin theam hours. oh, and it didnt seem to bother her much when I checked her...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

She is a Boer goat


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Has she kidded yet? ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope she kids soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

She hasnt kidded yet. no discharge except some clear but that was only once and it was a very small amount. The amber discharge stopped about 3am..it is now 11:44pm. Still no other labor signs and I can fit 2 fingers passed the cervix. That was about 5:30pm today. I checked per the orders of the vet. Has anyone ever known it to go on like this for so long??? with no discomfort, contractions, etc.??
.....baby is still moving....but its harder to see now...
we are now 25hrs passed the first signs of the amber mucous


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never had one go more than a few hours after amber discharge. I would say that you should take her to a vet. I personally would clean up glove up use a lot of lube and see if she is fully dilated and gently check is the kid is malpositioned.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree at this point would be best to get a vet involved. If the kid is in trouble that could be why it is moving less. If there is a problem then there may be time to save everyone. And if there is no problem then at least you will know.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

> Thanks, Bess! I will def go make sure im not missing something. I did check her for dilation and was able to
> fit 1 finger in her cervix. Dont know what that means though..LOL!


No prob. I hope I did not make it more confusing. Freedomstarfarm put it better than I did, I think--feeling for the ligaments along either side of the tail head.  I like this illustration: http://tyny.com/ligaments.html

You can see from the pictures that if you wrap your fingers around the area of the tail head closest to the vulva, you are kinda missing the ligaments, which are attached to the pin bones on either side of the tail. That's what I was doing when I first started checking, and then I felt up a little bit higher and was like, "OH! There they are. Whoops." :idea:

Anyway, I'm rambling, and at this point all of that probably doesn't even matter. I hope everything is ok with your girl, and that she has a normal, safe and healthy delivery!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

She still hasn't had the kid and still no more discharge...I'm worried and I'm calling the vet now...also she seems smaller today????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...a vet needs to see her immediately... it isn't right.... I hate to say this but.. her babies may be gone..I pray that I am wrong...  :hug: it has been to long after seeing the amber clear discharge... and she isn't having contractions telling her ...she needs to give birth....she sounds to be open.. but not dilated...If the baby bumps have dropped off her sides from looking at her from behind...all of a sudden she doesn't look preggo... they are going to the birth canal...if she cannot be dilated ...she will need a C section ...to get those babies out... .Prayers sent.... ray: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ray: I hope all is OK... :hug:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I called vet. He said "no need to bring her in. She just lost her plug and as long as the discharge coming out (even if its a very small amount) is clear, then she is ok. She is just taking her time and the baby is moving into position. If it was dead she would be pushing it out." He said "if she is eating, drinking, chewing cud, walking, grazing she is fine"
I am still worried because from everything I've heard and everything I know, the baby should have been here 2 days ago shortly after the amber goop! It was NOT streaming. It was just small strings of it here and there and once when she layed down, more came out and it was a small palm full amount. :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I called vet. He said "no need to bring her in. She just lost her plug and as long as the discharge coming out (even if its a very small amount) is clear, then she is ok. She is just taking her time and the baby is moving into position. If it was dead she would be pushing it out." He said "if she is eating, drinking, chewing cud, walking, grazing she is fine"
> I am still worried because from everything I've heard and everything I know, the baby should have been here 2 days ago shortly after the amber goop! It was NOT streaming. It was just small strings of it here and there and once when she layed down, more came out and it was a small palm full amount. :GAAH:


Can you get another vet? I do not like how they are handling this... the goat needs to be seen to verify... she is OK...they cannot diagnose this by not looking at her... I am very concerned... 

Losing her plug.... can happen a month or so prior to kidding... but... we are talking about amber clear tube discharge here....that to me... is a red flag :shocked:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree that things don't sound "normal" hopefully we are wrong but if she were mine I would be trying to have the vet see herI don't think anyone here is trying to scare you but please try another vet if you can. I am starting to worry for you


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Goat can have discharge in late pregnancy but the amber goop is only shortly before kidding not days so sorry but the vet is wrong. 

Also if she tried to labor when you were not there and if the kid was too big she may have given up and be acting fine. I had a doe that went into labor when I was away. Lady watching told me when I got home 2 days later amber goop but no other signs. I checked her and she was acting totally normal. She was dry and only a little dilated but I tried to stimulate her to dilate more. When I did that she acted like she was going into labor. She tried and tried and after 20 mins I checked and felt a head; she still was not fully dilated. Took her to a vet he said the kid was dead and had been for a few days. She had tried to kid when I was gone but the kid was malpositioned and also really big. Vet said C section or put her down. I took her home a hour and lots of work and lube later I was able to safely remove a dead huge kid. The doe was fine after a course of antibiotics and a lot of time off and just recently rebred her. Sorry for the long story but wanted to show that they can pass labor and act fine for days. Even with a dead kid inside it can take days for infection to set in and start to raise her temp or have her act off. 

Did you take her temp?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, so here's my thing... I am at odds with the vet I use. I had him come out to check 3 of my goats. He got done, I wrote him a check, he got in his truck, and hit the gas...ran over one of my pregnant does. He had to put her down due to crushed jaw and part of her skull. I screamed and balled when it happened ...he scolded me for it..."just be lucky it wasnt your child or brother or sister" he said. And left. So I am trying to get in with another vet. But not many options with goat experience without going hours away. The 2 that are closest to me that know anything about goats I have been talking to. Both are saying pretty close to the same thing. My vet would have said meet me, I'll check her..but for obvious reasons..that option is out. I am currently trying to find an experience goat owner to help me out. My sons AG teacher being one of them. But that will have to wait a couple more hours when school is out. So you see my dilemma. 

I am watching her, and she is away from the herd mostly. Thanks to all the advice on ligaments..I found them on an unbred doe...and can't find them on my girl. I can't tell if its mushy or not there...guess I was wrong this whole time. But she is not acting like anything is wrong. She is currently laying down away from the herd eating grass. This to me is separating herself. As a bottle baby I have had since birth, I am saying she is not in any distress and is acting like a doe getting ready to kid soon. I'm not one to just leave my goats out and not handle them. I know each and everyone like I know my human kids. She is perfectly normal. I am going to go watch for kid movement while I wait.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

No I haven't taken her temp. I will do that right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: sorry you have to deal with this! I would get a new vet myself, I would have after he hit my goat and made a coment like that for sure! I agree with what everyone else has said.....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy cow. I can't believe he would run over your goat and then say something like that! You are a saint for not flipping out on him. I would have out and out punched him in the nuts. 

Hopefully what you were seeing was just plug and not pre-birth goop...because she should have kidded by now if it really was the amniotic stuff.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would have flipped out, stopped payment on the check AND sued him for my goat. Unbelievable! Keep us updated.....


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

My husband did cancel the check. But as far as sueing him..his wife works for the district attorney. We wouldnt get far. He threatened to sue us for writing a hot check. It wasnt hot...just canceled. I have to leave to take my kids to their dads for the weekend...why do I tell you this??? Because that means I wont be able to watch her so she might decide to do something!! I havent SEEN the baby move in a while but it is in a different position now. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

:leap: THE KID IS MOVING :leap: 
I felt around for the kid, found it and just sat there with my hand on her. I felt it press against my hand twice then to make sure I keptmyhand there and what ever body part I was feeling of the kid rolled down my hand. Absolutely 100% sure it was the kid moving! Could it be that she is just defying us all?...SHE IS A GOAT AFTER ALL!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: So sorry for all you have gone thru with that vet! Hope one of the other ones works out. Glad you felt the kid move!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!! Here's keeping fingers crossed that she kids while you're on the road (cause you KNOW that's when she's gonna do it)!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Of course...I went out to check her before I left...she had a string of light amber goo about 5" long hanging from her!!!! I'll be gone at least 1 1/2 hrs!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been watching this story. What an ordeal with the whacko vet! Hopefully some of the signs were wrong or misread and baby is now on the way. Keeping good thoughts for you and her.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sarah said:


> Of course...I went out to check her before I left...she had a string of light amber goo about 5" long hanging from her!!!! I'll be gone at least 1 1/2 hrs!!!


Now THAT sounds like a more imminent sign to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Now THAT sounds like a more imminent sign to me.


 I agree...can you have someone stay with her while you are gone? :hug: Happy Kidding .. :thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm home. She has more mucous hanging. Its thicker and a lighter almost yellowish amber color different than the other amber colored goo coming out the other day. Still not distressed or anything else.... I rushed home.to wait..LOL!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm glad it seems that things are going as they should now!  And so so sorry you had such a horrible experience with your vet. Geez. I can't imagine running over someone's animal and then scolding THEM for being upset! What a jerk.

I hope everything continues to go well with your girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What an ordeal you've been through! The long string is something that my Penny had when I saw her yesterday after work at 2... She didn't have it when I fed and checked her at 4 30 yesterday morning, so I don't know when exactly it started but she was ready to deliver at 3. Sounds like your doe should be delivering soon. Also...when you touch the goo, it will feel tacky due to it being in the "air" and not wet until she's started into heavier contractions.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

OK. Thanks Liz! I was wondering if.it was good or bad that it was thicker. But the change from amber to a lighter color is OK? It was more amber last time now its between amber and yellow???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Penny's string was actually a clearish yellow, before that...actually almost a week ago, it was white/yellowy and more creamy than snotty. It will get longer as she progresses until she either steps on it or it gets stuck on something and pulled away.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Any news?!?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

She has still not skidded! Baby is still moving as of an hour ago and she is still up eating and drinking.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Skidded....kidded


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:stars: that is good news!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that!  Congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think she kidded yet . .. she was just saying she wrote skidded instead of kidded . . . .lol

I'm sure she'll pop for you soon!!! You're doing a great job from what I can see :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

As of 10 min ago she is pushing...stretching back legs...up and down...up and down....no discharge yet though. !!!!!!!!!!!! Head against wall grunting!!!!! Storms on the way also!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You may not see discharge until she's ready to move the kid through.... if you feel around her tailhead/lig area, you may be able to feel a fullness there as the kid makes it's way through the canal.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

My doe that kidded a couple weeks ago didn't have any discharge till her water broke. Safe kidding. :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya,... when you least expect it.. then she'll let loose!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

All went well!! :stars: She delivered a HUUUUUUGE blonde headed buckling!! I had to help a little...the elbow was bent back and the head just wasnt fitting. She ripped a little but not bad at all. Now she is just laying there. I made her get up so the kid could eat. but then she walked away (after he ate). went to get a drink and nibble a little. When she got done the baby was crying for her and she just stares at him. She doesnt talk back just stares at him or sleeps. I drenched her and still acting the same. Could she be in shock? Because thats the best way to describe how she is acting.

:kidblue:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

:stars: Congratulations on the :kidblue: :leap: You are going to put pics right? As for the doe I don't know. I hope someone else can help you.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you!!! I will post pics in birth announcements as soon as I figure out how! lol!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Just wanted to say thank you everyone! I think we should all put this one in our books as one of the weirder scenarios!!! I guess the vet was right...But I will still take the advice of an experienced goat owner over a vets any day!!!    
And thank you for correcting me on the whole ligaments thing. I made a point to go out and feel for the ligs on each and every one of my goats to make sure I am better prepared for next time! And here I just thought my goats were extremely different than EVERYONE elses!! Nope...it was me the whole time!!! :laugh: I certainly learned from this kidding that you have to have faith, prayers help, and it pays to know your goats like you know your human kids!

Way to go, Whiskey baby!!!! You did momma proud!!! :dance:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So happy it all went well. Is mama paying more attention to the baby?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats for real this time!  So glad everything went well! Yay!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

congrats!! :leap: I am just reading through your thread, how frightening!! I am glad all is well. Is momma okay now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Just wanted to say thank you everyone! I think we should all put this one in our books as one of the weirder scenarios!!! I guess the vet was right...


 It isn't common that is for sure....glad things went OK...... :thumb:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Momma is fine. She isnt paying much attention to the kid but she is now letting him nurse. She doesnt talk to him and doesnt check on him. As long as he doesnt get in her face she wont head butt him. But I think she is slowly coming around. Everytime he goes to nurse she looks at me like I did this to her! I am keeping them away from the herd so that they will bond better. She is young and this is her first time so I think she will realize this is her baby..not mine! Thank you everyone!!


----------

